
Ask HN: What is the future of Rust after the Mozilla layoffs? - TheMagicHorsey
HN, would it be wise to build a new open source embedded system in Rust after the Mozilla layoffs were announced?<p>Does Mozilla have the resources to continue to support Rust?  Will another company like Amazon or Microsoft step in to sponsor Rust?<p>Do these open questions make investing in Rust projects as a startup too risky?
======
steveklabnik
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24133342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24133342)

------
metreo
My understanding is that a separate Rust Foundation has been in the planning
phase for some time.

